

Ask HN: Given ChromeCast, how can we now kill hollywood? - jayzalowitz

For those of you unaware, chromecast (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;intl&#x2F;en&#x2F;chrome&#x2F;devices&#x2F;chromecast&#x2F;) is a 35 attachment to your TV that lets your basically puts whats on your laptop on your big screen.<p>Given that, HN, how can we now kill hollywood&#x2F;use live video in a new way&#x2F;make journalism new again?
======
dragonwriter
> Given that, HN, how can we now kill hollywood/use live video in a new
> way/make journalism new again?

Is Chromecast even relevant to all of those?

1\. Hollywood: Chromecast doesn't change the production costs of high-end
movies, so doesn't seem relevant to the main function of Hollywood. There's
already vast hordes of lower-end video content produced outside the Hollywood
studio system and its foreign equivalents. 2\. Use live video in a new way:
Chromecast might be relevant here, in that it might extend the potential reach
of internet-based video apps into the living room. So I see some potential
there. 3\. Make journalism new again: video is demonstrated to be a less
effective medium (and, in many studies I've seen, a medium of _negative_
impact) for actually informing and conveying understanding of journalistic
content -- and Chromecast doesn't really do much to increase the reach of
textual content, which is the more effective medium.

------
johnmurch
The first thought would be to A) aggregate and priorities content that is
online. Dare I saw a digg/reddit version of videos (youtube,vimeo,etc.) that
would allow you to get the content and push it to your chromecast. This would
work on video that is online, but this device doesn't address live sports/news
events that are being broadcast to cable box and/or via antenna.

B) Sharing is care - another thought I had was more of integrating a raspberry
pi or device to hook into your NAS or external hard drives that have
videos/content from DVDs/Music/whatever - which you would want to stream. So
maybe a raspberry pi to hard drives (usb) device that allows you to have all
your content in 1 location but leverage some p2p secure protocol to allow for
others to stream/request the content to their box before pushing to the chrome
cast

Just some thoughts!

------
terrykohla
Isn't Chromecast accomplishing similar functions as Apple TV?

I don't think this is revolutionary.

~~~
adfm
It's subtle. I think it's a revolutionary UX. Think of how you watch your big
screen. You either channel surf or fumble through a crappy Netflix UI. Opening
up your method of discovery is a big deal. Being able to push to a bigger
screen using established habits (that smartphone attached to your hand) will
make standard TV seem quaint.

